

Revenge Porn Site Texxxan.com and Host GoDaddy Targeted in Class-Action Lawsuit - acremades
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/21/3900852/revenge-porn-site-and-host-godaddy-targeted-in-class-action-lawsuit

======
ColinWright
Some discussion already over here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5092097>

